# MBTA Application Process



## Polch (Dec 19, 2005)

does anyone on hear have any information as to when the T will be having its next academy or how far along they are in their hiring process?


----------



## topcop50 (Nov 1, 2005)

Polch said:


> does anyone on hear have any information as to when the T will be having its next academy or how far along they are in their hiring process?


all I can tell you is the packets were to be passed in by January 18th. I've heard they have a class starting early april. Now, someone posted on here recently that they just got a card this past week, what that means, I don't know.


----------

